# Windshield Washer Fluid



## rickys (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I just bought a 1992 Nissan Sentra Classic. I tried real hard but couldn't find the reservoir for Windshield Washer Fluid. Can anyone tell me where it is so I can add windshield washer?

Thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The washer res. is behind the bumper on the right side of the vehicle (passenger side).
There should be a filler neck behind your headlights..


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

This is very easy... start your car... turn your wheels all the way to the right... remove the screws holding the front portion of your passenger's wheel well liner and pull it off... your windshield wiper fluid container is right behind it


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

Twiz said:


> This is very easy... start your car... turn your wheels all the way to the right... remove the screws holding the front portion of your passenger's wheel well liner and pull it off... your windshield wiper fluid container is right behind it


dont be a smart ass


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Oops, did you say refill it only? Open your hood locate the passenger's headlight and your windshield fluid filler spout is right behind it.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

godlucian said:


> dont be a smart ass


I'm not... I thought the question was about the location of the container... not the filler spout.


----------



## anjanadrj (Apr 11, 2010)

Twiz said:


> I'm not... I thought the question was about the location of the container... not the filler spout.


Don't be upset. 
Your answer helped me a lot
Thanks


----------

